# Bull Elk Mountain Oysters



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I saved the testicles off my elk this year for two reasons:
1) It was a male.
2) They were the only part of the elk that the flies weren't layin' eggs on.

Uh...the testicles are those two pink thingies, bottom center:


Three culinary delights: Elk liver n onions, elk filet wrapped in bacon, and elk cajones: 


Soak your balls overnight in some cool, and refreshing, lightly salted warm water. Drain and rinse the twins.
Make sure you pierce each gonad before parboiling so you don't "bust yer balls." 
Add carrots, onions and a Bay leaf or two to some lightly salted water and over low heat simmer the nads for 10 minutes.
Save back the broth.


Rinse in cold water and then skin them babies: 


Slice the balls 1/4" thick and soak them in the broth overnight.


Mix 1/3 cup of milk with an egg. Dip the slices in the mixture and then roll in your favorite fry coating:


I double-dipped these:


Fry in 375° oil until a golden brown. Serve them nuggets with chips and ****tail sauce:


Mrs Goob said "Hey, those are nice lookin' nuts"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just. not. right. 
But if you like it, fair enough.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It's a good thing you weren't trying to have mule deer mountain oysters because it would be extremely difficult to get some since they're all undescended and the mule deer ain't gots no nuts.

By the way how were they, look yummy.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The phrase "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should" comes to mind.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to shift a little bit while reading this.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> It's a good thing you weren't trying to have mule deer mountain oysters because it would be extremely difficult to get some since they're all undescended and the mule deer ain't gots no nuts.
> 
> By the way how were they, look yummy.


They were fine; a little "bolder" flavor than beef or wild bison nuts. But that's fine, because hog, beef and bison balls are pretty bland tasting.

.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I saved the testicles off my elk this year for two reasons:
> 1) It was a male.


Hmmm...so do most of the testicles off your elk come off females? Do you need a birds and bees refresher course?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Hmmm...so do most of the testicles off your elk come off females? Do you need a birds and bees refresher course?


Hey, according to Lonetree, one never can tell anymore.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

OMG they look great!! Been a while since I've had me some nuts. Great recipe!!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I think I would have to pass. HAHA


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey look there isn't much I won't try once or twice....it's just a mental thing with animal nuts I suppose but I would love to try them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hey look there isn't much I won't try once or twice....it's just a mental thing with animal nuts I suppose but I would love to try them.


Yeah, I get the same feeling when I drive by the Golden Arches.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd try em if Goob cooked em. He seems to make everything look edible


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I'd try em if Goob cooked em. He seems to make everything look edible


Thanks.

They were fine, not much flavor, and like all nuts, the consistency of scallops.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well the potato chips and pepperoncinis look appetizing.:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well the potato chips and pepperoncinis look appetizing.:mrgreen:


Some say mountain oysters have a "nutty" flavor.

.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I think I'd pass though they looked more like chicken nuggets than anything when they were done. Probably much better than the golden arches nuggets... The mental thing is too much though!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

This is one of those threads I have to keep deleting my comments.

I keep getting the retard chills with the thought of another males balls in my mouth, but to each their own I guess....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> This is one of those threads I have to keep deleting my comments.
> 
> I keep getting the retard chills with the thought of another males balls in my mouth, but to each their own I guess....


Weenie;-)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Back in the days I remember the once a year event where we made all the young bulls into steers. We as kids would watch and learn, when my dad took off the testes he would hand them to me and I would put them in a 5 gallon bucket of salt water. At the end of the day we would put them on metal skewers and roast them over a fire until they split, then peel off the skin and the feast was on. We would always dip them in homemade melted butter, yum!:hungry:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This year, in haste, I prepared my elk nuts without parboiling them first. They ended up a little bland tasting, with a slight liver flavor. Still tasty though and I'm glad I brought them home.

Here's how I did it this year:








skin em








Remove the all tubes and the membrane.








Sliced em 1/4" to 3/8" thick.








Soaked over night in lightly salted cold water with a "twist" of lemon.








Dipped in egg then rolled in seasoned flower.








Dipped in egg again then rolled in Panko.








Deep fat fried. Tastes like chicken!


----------

